# Looking for work in Central NJ



## ynot_5_0 (Dec 5, 2005)

Just wanted to see if anyone needs any help in the Central Jersey area. 05' Ram with 7'6'' Meyer ****Ready, Willing, and Able**** Thanks hope to hear from someone. Tony


----------



## ynot_5_0 (Dec 5, 2005)

noone needs any help??


----------



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

*snow sub*

i might have some work for you tony give me a call please at 215-407-8529.my name is tom.


----------



## ynot_5_0 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey tbone...where is this work located??? NJ or PA?


----------



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

*sub work*

have work in jersey and pa call me to discuss it .


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

same here i am also looking for work in NJ central / south area


----------

